# Frameset



## addo (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar würde ich gern das in der angehängten Datei dargestellte Frameset auf einer Homepage darstellen. Leider bin ich glaub ich zu dumm dazu das zu programmieren. 
Könnte mich da wohl einer von euch Experten unterstützen? Für euch sicherlich kein Problem. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus(falls es einer macht),


addo


----------



## Edemund (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi!
Du kannst ja mit den Attributen cols oder rows angeben, ob dein Frameset jetzt vertikale oder horizontale Spalten haben soll.
Und du kannst zwei Framesets ineinander verschachteln.
Somit würde sich hier als Lösung anbieten ein Frameset mit drei vertikalen, nebeneinanderstehenden Spalten zu erstellen, die von den Größenverhältnissen her ungefähr auf deine Graphik passen, also vielleicht 20%,70%,10%.
Von diesen Drei Spalten, die ja dann alle ein Frame für sich sind, nimmst du die mittlere Spalte heraus und setzt in diese anstelle von <frame> ein weiteres Frameset, dem du dann diesmal drei horizontale Spalten gibst. Die Größenwerte dürften hier so um die 15%, 70%,15% schwanken.
Inwiefern ineinander verschachtelte Frames heute noch als die Beste Lösung anzusehen sind, ist natürlich eine komplett andere Frage, die man aber trotzdem nicht komplett außer Acht lassen sollte.


----------



## weissi (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

nachfolgend wie gewünscht.
Gruß
Weissi


```
<html>
<head>
<title>TiteldeinerSeite</title>
</head>

<frameset framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="0" cols="150,*,15%">
<frame name="navigation" target="inhalt" src="navigation.htm" scrolling="no" noresize>
<frameset rows="*,74%,11%">
    <frame name="oben" src="oben.htm" scrolling="no" noresize>
    <frame name="inhalt" src="inhalt.htm" scrolling="auto">
    <frame name="unten" src="unten.htm" scrolling="no" noresize>
</frameset>
<frame name="rechts" src="rechts.htm" scrolling="no" noresize>
<noframes>
<body>
<p>DAS IST EINE FRAMESEITE</p>
</body>
</noframes>
</frameset>
</html>
```


----------



## Aloa (8. Januar 2005)

Ich möchte jetzt auch soeine Page machen wie oben gesagt. Wenn ich aber den HTML-Code bei mit einfüge und auf "Vorschau" klicke, dann steht da halt immer nur:

```
Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. 
Die gewünschte Seite wurde möglicherweise entfernt oder umbenannt. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Versuchen Sie Folgendes:

Öffnen Sie die -Homepage, und suchen Sie dann nach Links zu den gewünschten Informationen.

Falls Sie die Adresse der Seite manuell in der Adressleiste eingegeben haben, stellen Sie sicher, dass die Adresse keine Tippfehler enthält.

Falls Sie die Seite weiterhin nicht öffnen können, klicken Sie in Internet Explorer auf 
Suchen, um ähnlichen Sites zu suchen. 




Internet Explorer
```


----------



## cinpix (8. Januar 2005)

is ja klar, weil du erst die frames machen solltest


----------



## Aloa (9. Januar 2005)

und wie mach ich die?


----------



## Budman (9. Januar 2005)

HallO!

Guckst Du hier!

Gruss


----------



## Aloa (10. Januar 2005)

Da sind leider keine Set´s die so ausgeführt sind wie das da oben.
Das einzige was mir noch gefällt ist dieses hier:






Aber ich bekomme das trotdem nicht hin. Oben ist das Schema festgelegt:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN"
   "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Text des Titels</title>
</head>
<frameset ...>  <!-- Frameset-Definition -->
  <frame ...>   <!-- Framefenster-Definition -->
  <noframes>
    Wird angezeigt, wenn der Browser keine Frames anzeigen kann
  </noframes>
</frameset>
</html>
```

Und daunter ist das Beispiel für den den Frame von mir:

```
<frameset cols="40%,60%">
 <!-- Dadurch ergeben sich zwei Framefenster, deren Inhalt hier bestimmt wird
         Das erste Framefenster wird normal definiert, anstelle des zweiten
         folgt jedoch das folgende untergeordnete Frameset: -->
  <frameset rows="20%,80%">
  <!-- Noch mal zwei Framefenster, deren Inhalt hier bestimmt wird -->
  </frameset>
</frameset>
```
wo füge ich den dann oben ein?
Ich hab schon mehrere Sachen versucht nix hat geklappt!


----------



## Aloa (10. Januar 2005)

Ok ich hab das jetzt selbst rausgefunden. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch beim Text ne hilfe.
Was ist an diesem Code falsch. Bei mir wird der in der Vorschau nicht angezeigt:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Obstgemuese</title>
</head>

<frameset framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="0" cols="286,*,13%">
<frame name="navigation" target="inhalt" src="navi_links.html" scrolling="no" noresize>
<frameset rows="*,74%,11%">
    <frame name="oben" src="oben.html" scrolling="no" noresize>
    <frame name="inhalt" src="inhalt.html" scrolling="auto">
    <frame name="unten" src="unten.html" scrolling="no" noresize>
</frameset>
<frame name="rechts" src="rechts.html" scrolling="no" noresize>
<noframes>
<body>
<p>DAS IST EINE FRAMESEITE</p>
</body>
</noframes>
</frameset>
</html>
```


----------

